# Getting the right Nameservers.



## Istanbul_Lfc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

I currently have my own webserver at home and would like to host my websites on it. I have cPanel installed correctly and all i need to do is to point my domains to the correct nameservers.

As the webserver is at home, its connected to the internet via my home internet connection provided by Virgin Media UK. 

How do i find out the nameservers to give my domains? Some kind of WHOIS lookup using my IP?

Thanks.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend that you have a look at this. If this doesn't help give your ISP a call and I am sure they can tell you them.


----------

